
Creating the $1.4M TSA Randomizer app in under 4 minutes using swift - aciid
http://ankit.im/swift/2016/04/09/TSA-randomizer-app-in-swift-in-4-minutes/
======
TrevorStepnikkk
Pointless. Who audited your code? Where are the tests? Is your rand number
generator cryptographically secure? ...

